# BnetzA stoppt web.de-Vorwahl 01212



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

teltarif.de News: Editorial: Nummer weg

darin interessant


			
				 14.09.2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits stellt die Bundesnetzagentur hohe Anforderungen an die Registrierung ganz normaler Ortsnetzrufnummern, indem sie einen Ortsbezug fordert. Dienste, insbesondere VoIP-Provider und Fax-Weiterleiter, die für ihre Kunden Rufnummern in einem fremden Ortsnetz registrieren, werden regelmäßig zur Abschaltung gezwungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2008)

*AW: BnetzA stoppt web.de-Vorwahl 01212*

In einem andern Forum wird bezweifelt, dass  diese Information stimme, da sie nicht auf der Seite  der BnetzA zu finden sein.
Kein Wunder,  die "neueste" Pressemeldung stammt z.Z vom* 25.08*.2008 und  die teltarif Meldung datiert 
vom *14.09*.2008


Bundesnetzagentur | Pressemitteilungen


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2008)

*AW: BnetzA stoppt web.de-Vorwahl 01212*

Ganz klar scheint das noch immer noch nicht zu sein.
teltarif.de News: 01212-Nummern werden eingestellt


> web.de und GMX-Kunden werden auf 032-Vorwahl umgestellt 	 19.08.2008


teltarif.de Forum: RE: 01212-6 Nummern nicht betrofffen?


> der offizielle Start der neuen 032-Rufnummer für die Unified Messaging Dienste bei WEB.DE rückt näher - im Oktober ist es soweit.



Auf der BNetzA Seite steht noch immer nichts darüber und  teltarif ist bisher/mmer noch  die einzige  Referenz, 
auf die sich sämliche Treffer beziehen


----------



## Wattestäbchen (27 September 2008)

*AW: BnetzA stoppt web.de-Vorwahl 01212*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auf der BNetzA Seite steht noch immer nichts darüber


Wenn das Interesse daran so groß ist, frage ich mich, warum man hier nicht einfach mal die Bundesnetzagentur direkt fragt?


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2008)

*AW: BnetzA stoppt web.de-Vorwahl 01212*

Wer ist man? 
Sollen  die  machen, die davon betroffen sind. So groß ist meine Neugierde  nun 
auch nicht , sich dafür mit dem Schlafmützenverein auseinanderzusetzen.


----------

